# ((((( اسطوانه شرح لبرنامج سيرفر 10 + نسخه من البرنامج )))))



## mr_1811 (23 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


تم رفع اسطوانه

شرح برنامج سيرفر


والشرح للمهندس هشام ( hosh123 )


جزاه الله خيرا 

*****








الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/download/czz9d3c896fy89o
الجزء الثانى

http://www.mediafire.com/download/9xbpdbzu5o2dpbj

الجزء الثالث


http://www.mediafire.com/download/sdxiii0j8x10seu



*****​​
((( ملاحظه )))

** يتـــم تحميــل الثــلاثه اجـــزاء وفــك الضغــط عنهــم 
** يــوجـــد ايقـــونه سماعه لايقــاف الصـــوت او تشغيــله 
** لتكبير شاشه الشرح اضغط مرتين متتاليين على الفيديو



لاتنسونا بدعوه فى ظهر الغيب 


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لجميع الاخوه


اسال الله ان يتقبل اعمالنا خالصه لوجهه الكريم

​


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (25 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mr_1811 (27 أغسطس 2013)

احمد ابراهيم الباز قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا




بارك الله فيك 
واشكرك لطيب مرورك


----------



## mr_1811 (27 أغسطس 2013)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم



وبارك فيك اخى سندباد 
لاحرمت مرورك اخى


----------



## survey aly (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## mr_1811 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

survey aly قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير علي مجهودك الرائع



اشكرك جدا لطيب مرورك اخى 

وجزاكم الله مثله​


----------



## ali992 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ali992 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



حفظك الله ... وبارك فيك 
تحيتى اخى​


----------



## mohamed2025 (4 سبتمبر 2013)

merci...........................


----------



## mohamed ah (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## mr_1811 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

mohamed ah قال:


> بارك اللة فيك



يارب بالتوفيق 
اطيب تحيتى​


----------



## يوريكا العرب (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## yhosain (14 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك الرائع​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك واسكنك فسيح جناتك وغفر لك جميع ذنوبك ..... آمين


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (27 فبراير 2014)

اسطوانة رائعة


----------



## محمد ثابت عبد (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lord88 (6 مارس 2014)

يا استاذ هشام 
الله يجزيك كل خير يارب ويجعله بميزان حسناتك 
دعاء بقوله عطول لما يصعب علي شي وبرجع لدروسك 
الله يوفقك


----------



## علي الدبس (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا.........وبارك الله فيك ...........بس البرنامج محجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووب..........مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## rere22101988 (23 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء الافاده


----------



## ali asar (4 أغسطس 2014)

أرجو التعديل لأن فى مشاكل فى التحميل


----------



## الفارس (8 أغسطس 2014)

ارجو تحديث الروابط لانها لا تعمل وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## mr_1811 (8 أغسطس 2014)

تم تحديث الروابط وعذرا للتاخير

الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?nHopBl


الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?W1KPtE



الجزء الثالث

http://www.gulfup.com/?RCYYLJ
​


----------



## علي الدبس (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..................
النسخ غير شغاله ........مع الاسف............


----------



## hemababa21 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

الموقع مش شغال نرجو رفعه مره اخره


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

